# PHILIPPINES' BEST



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

hirs some of the best tourist spots in the philippines:


*MAYON VOLCANO,ALBAY
























*wonders of the forgotten world, THE BANAUE RICE TERRACES

























*D FAMOUS chocolate hills in BOHOL

















*BUCAS GRANDE

















*PALAWAN


































*""POWDERY WHITE SAND BEACHES OF BORACAY""






























*EL NIDO




















*PUERTO GALERA




















*CAMIGUIN




















*d mysterious taal volcano,tagaytay



















*""WORLD'S LARGEST EAGLE - "phil.eagle"




















*""WhaleSHARK in donsol,sorsogon""





















*KALINGA


----------



## Thunderflip (Jul 15, 2003)

Beautiful sights. I hope they don't get spoiled in the future.


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

wow.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ aranetacoliseum*

The Philippine Eagle ain't the largest eagle in the world (in terms of average size), the Harpy Eagle is. The Harpy Eagle is slightly larger than the Philippine Eagle.


----------



## allan_dude (Apr 14, 2005)

_For more about the Philippines, follow this link >> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=314462_ ^^


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Such a beautiful country!! especially those choco mounts. it looks totally otherworldly


----------



## killmart (Jun 26, 2006)

palawan is very nice. so many animals in there that havent discovered yet. may naliligaw din na philippine eagle dun. 

and scary too...kasi maraming ahas at bayawak :lol: ingat lang kapag maliligo sa ilog. xD maraming buwaya :lol:


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

I'll give you an idea on what thread to start on which everyone in here can participate and not just Filipinos. 

Why not start a thread regarding festivals and fiestas? I'm sure you know that in the past prior to the "Wow Philippines", the Dept. of Tourism used the tag line "The Fiesta Islands" in promoting the Philippines. 
We have the liviliest and perhaps the most number of fiestas in Asia and some of them are world renowned. You could showcase any of these fiestas here at this website. Just a suggestion!


----------



## FrancisXavier (Jan 13, 2006)

Those could be well included in here.. After all, those festivals are also Philippines' bests..


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> The Philippine Eagle ain't the largest eagle in the world (in terms of average size), the Harpy Eagle is. The Harpy Eagle is slightly larger than the Philippine Eagle.


The Philippine Eagle is the second largest.

Btw...nice sights.
How many tourist go to the Philippines each year?


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

FrancisXavier said:


> Those could be well included in here.. After all, those festivals are also Philippines' bests..


It would be nicer if others can also showcase their version of fiestas and festivals, by starting a thread about festivals, besides the pictures shown above has been posted here in the past. Just a suggestion, who knows I might just start one myself.


----------



## bloodyred (Jun 1, 2007)

Thaaron4 said:


> The Philippine Eagle is the second largest.


I also thought that the Philippine eagle is second only to Harpy eagle in terms of size, but this study shows that indeed the Philippine eagle is the world's largest eagle. Harpy eagle is the world's largest in terms of weight.
Here are the facts:
http://www.haribon.org.ph/?q=node/view/117

Some videos of our national bird, truly worthy of the title "king of birds" _Haring ibon_










Harpy eagle


----------



## bloodyred (Jun 1, 2007)

Why not promote the country as a premiere festival/party place? Thousands of tourists flock Rio de Janeiro's Carnival, New Orleans and Sydney's Mardi Gras but why not here? We have thousands of festivals all over the Phils. considering that every barangay/town/city here has its own fiesta.

"Philippines: The Fiesta Islands of Asia" is a more catchy tag line, IMO. Just a suggestion.


----------

